# Amplificador no suena a bajo volumen



## Le_Walrus (Sep 16, 2007)

Hola. Mi viejo se compró un dvd-home theater barato y, como suele suceder, duró muy poco tiempo funcionando bien. El problema es que a volúmenes bajos o moderados simplemente los parlantes no suenan o se corta el sonido a cada rato. Para que suenen tengo que subirle el volumen casi al máximo y después bajarlo. ¿Cuál puede ser el problema?

Gracias


----------



## Mostdistortion (Sep 22, 2007)

Un fallo en las conexiones, no se como se conectan parlantes de tu home cinema, (debe ser RCA) pero si se arregla asi, cuando el sonido se corta, mové los cables o las fichas atrás, si son las fichas cambiálas y si son los cables también.
A un home cinema barato lo ahorran hasta en cables!


----------



## Le_Walrus (Sep 23, 2007)

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero no es eso. Lo probé incluso soldando directamente los cables a la placa y aún así se cortaba. Yo creo que pueden ser les relés, pero la verdad no estoy seguro y no sabría como probarlo. ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Antes de seguir desconecta todos los efectos subrealistas que tenga. Respuesta plana.

Tambien debes indicar si solo falla un canal o todos.

Prueba de conectar los altavoces por ejemplo a un radiocasete  o similar por la toma de auriculares haber que tal se oyen.


----------



## Le_Walrus (Sep 23, 2007)

Gracias por el interés. Sobre los efectos, lo he probado sin ningún efecto y con todas las diversas opciones disponibles (radio, tv, entrada de línea) y siempre pasa lo mismo. ¿Qué canal falla? En realidad todos fallan indistintamente. A veces suenan unos, otras suenan otros. Es sólo a volúmenes altísimos que suenan todos (digo, a 50 o más de un volumen máximo de 60). No son los parlantes, porque le he conectado otros parlantes que sé que están buenos y ocurre lo mismo. En realidad esta cosa ya me tiene enfermo.


----------



## rvilla (Sep 24, 2007)

Otra cosa puede ser problema con los potenciometros, Control de volumen
si es manual que se corte en bajo volumen.


----------



## Le_Walrus (Sep 25, 2007)

Gracias, pero tampoco es eso. Todo es digital. Además, como les digo, ocurre indistintamente en cada una de las 5 salidas de volumen.

Sobre mi teoría de que son lo relés, es porque supongo que a volúmentes bajos no se genera suficiente vibración para activarlos y por eso no llevan las señales a las salidas. ¿Puede ser algo así, o  tengo mucha imaginación? ¿Otras ideas?


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 27, 2007)

probá los reles, mediles la tension en la bobina....
Fijate que integrado tenes de amplificador y como le llega la señal a este, para descartar problemas

PD: Perdón por demorar en responder pero no encontraba este tema.


----------



## Lord Galactus (Nov 29, 2007)

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es hacerle un seguimiento a la señal y ver donde es que se cae o corta.  Puedes hacerlo inyectando un tono (con una frecuencia que tu sepas, si se puede)  con un dispositivo externo, o sino, muchos de los HT tienen un modo de prueba para las bocinas o parlantes, asi ya sabes que es lo que estas introduciendo al equipo a prueba.  Entonces con un multimetro que mida frecuencia vas rastreando la señal hasta ver donde es que se cae, este rastreo lo puedes hacer con un amplificador ( y un condensador en la punta de prueba, para que no deje pasar la dc) de tal forma que puedas escuchar el tono que introduces en otras bocinas.  Es lo que se me ocurre, porque pueden ser muchas cosas...como el mismo control de volumen.
Hasta pronto.


----------

